# Help! i think my budgie is dying



## leviathan (Jan 19, 2017)

So yesterday my budgie, Snowy, had an egg binding so i took her to the vet and they reduced the prolapse but ever since shes come home she has been in the corner of her cage,i didn't put her in with the others so that she could rest but she wont sit on her perches which i put lower for her but she isnt moving and shes taking her medication but she still looks very weak, she can bearly walk and cant fly at all.please someone


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry your budgie is egg bound.  The best advice we can give is for you to consult with your avian vet and to give an update on her current situation. Given the fact your budgie is struggling and not coping well, you may even need to take her back to the vet's office.
In the meantime, you can keep your budgie quiet and warm by covering the cage on 3 sides with a blanket. She should be on a small hospital/travel cage also in case you need to rush her in for an appointment.
At this point, it's not advisable to let her out of the cage and to encourage her to fly. As you said, she's very weakened and the chances for her to crash land are higher too and this can be quite detrimental for her, if she happens to crash land and hit vent area that will further cause damage to her.
In order to hopefully give her a little boost, you can soak some spray millet on electrolyte solution, you will find details on this link:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
This link may also be of use: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...a-birds-risks-signs-treatment-prevention.html

Has the vet been able to successfully remove the egg?

I'm wishing your budgie all the best and hope she pulls through. ray:


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I totally agree with aluz. What she needs most now is rest and the special care a vet can give her. I hope your little budgie pulls through.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has given you excellent advice.

You need to contact the vet she was with yesterday and have them take care of your budgie.

I wish her all the best. Please be sure to update us in this thread regarding her condition.*


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

If you'd like to take her to an avian vet for a second opinion, you can find one here: http://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803.

I hope she pulls through.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that your little one isn't doing well :upset: 

I agree that it's important to take her back to the vet right away. The advice given by aluz is excellent :thumbsup:

Additionally, the links provided will help you to help treat her and prevent egg binding in the future. Be sure to also browse through the forum's other links and articles to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care! If you have any questions after reading through everything, feel free to ask as we'd love to help. 

I hope that Snowy is able to recover from this soon! Keep us updated on how she is ray: 

Cheers :wave:


----------

